# reusing yeast



## Fl_Beak (May 9, 2010)

With our honey ales, we reuse yeast several times before starting over with a new liquid smack pack. 

Somewhere someone told me you can't reuse hefewiezen yeast as it mutates- but looking online I don't find definitive results. I'm hoping to do a couple honey hefe's soon- it would be nice to reuse the yeast and save on the expenses. Any experience in do/don'ts regarding reusing hefe yeast?


----------



## onthekeg (Sep 19, 2011)

Yes you can reuse hefeweizen yeast, though to get the esters that are traditional in this beer its best to underpitch it a bit. Don't pitch onto a whole cake, I would use about 1 cup of trub/yeast to the next 5 gal batch and throw the rest away.


----------

